# speichern mit jFileChooser



## luckyluke751 (16. September 2007)

Hallo,

folgendes:
ich hab ein formular für name, nachname, email, u. co in swing gemacht.
nun würde ich diese daten, die man dort eingegeben hat, in eine textdatei speichern wollen. Allerdings mit dem jFileChooser, damit man den Dateinamen selber wählen kann.
wie soll/könnte ich das machen? 
Danke für tipps!


----------



## RealHAZZARD (16. September 2007)

Hallo,

wie wäre es hiermit?
Mit dem FileChooser kann man aber nichts abspeichern, sondern nur den Benutzer ein Verzeichnis wählen lassen.
Abspeichern könntest du das ganze mit dem ObjectOutputStream. Indem du dir eine Klasse als Datenhalter(in dem die Attribute stecken, die du mit Swing aufgenommen hast und in die Datei speichern möchtest) baust und diese dem Stream übergibst.


----------

